# Blue Buffalo



## imported_admin (Jun 16, 2008)

My family and I are 2 proud owners of Jack Russell Terriers. Both of them developed skin rashes at about the age of 2. We started using a different brand of food called "Blue Buffalo". 

Chicken, Lamb, and Fish are always the first ingredients.
Includes Veggies and Fruits
No Animal By Products
No Artificial Colors
No Corn, Wheat or Soy Glutens.


----------



## mvmr (Jun 16, 2008)

i hear about that dog food. is it any good because my dog has rash too and i change is food and it's call nutro max food and my dog love it.


----------



## imported_admin (Jun 16, 2008)

We actually fed our two dogs nutro before we switched to Blue Buffalo. Our dogs also loved nutro. Between nutro and blue buffalo I think they are the best dog foods we have fed our dogs.


----------



## threedognight (Jun 16, 2008)

We have fed BB for a few months now and I couldnt be more pleased. We had to switch from Canidae due to my girl Sophie being allergic to chicken. We started on the lamb and rice formula but we have switched to the fish and sweet potato and Sophies stomach problems have been gone for a couple of weeks now. Since begining to feed human grade foods my dogs have gotten noticably better skin and coat and they have none of the allergy issues associated with boxers. I think that BB is a great product at a decent price.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

BB is a good food, and certainly the best of any that you would find at any of the "big box" stores. It's a little more grain-heavy than many of the better foods, but is still a quality product.


----------



## Piper (Jun 17, 2008)

I love BB and I also use Avoderm. I have shepherds and the Avoderm has avocados in it. Really helps their coats.


----------



## WhiteDogHouse (Jul 10, 2008)

I use both of those 2. Avoderm kibble and Blue Buffalo canned. I only give them some canned in the a.m. I am so impressed with their coats - they look marvelous!


----------



## basenjis (Jul 12, 2008)

*My kids love BLUE~~~~*

*I have switched my dogs to Blue Buffalo from Canidae for about 5 months now. My dogs absolutely love the taste and the coat is amazing! Much shinier and the coat color is much deeper. I can't be more pleased. I love that Blue is made out of human grade ingredients with no by-product, no filler, no wheat, corn or soy, which often triggers allergy issues, GLUTEN FREE, can't beat that! Deboned meat is first ingredient, making it highly digestible. Meat meal is second ingredient, high meat base protein! Made with fresh fruits and veggies, totally balanced diet and mixed with lifesource bits that is cooked in a much lower temperature that is 75% potency loaded with antioxidants and vitamins. I can go on and on about how pleased I am with Blue Buffalo dog food. My dogs are so much more happier and have more energy. Glucosamine is added to all Blue food too!

I feed the fish and potato formula mixed with their Wilderness (grain free) formula, as well as mixing in a little bit of the Blue canned food. 

And you can buy Blue at any Petsmart and the majority of Petco, thats a big plus!!

Totally 2 paws up!! 
*


----------



## basenjis (Jul 12, 2008)

*I have read t somewhere that avocado is poisonous to dogs??*


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

basenjis said:


> I love that Blue is made out of human grade ingredients with no by-product, no filler, no wheat, corn or soy, which often triggers allergy issues, GLUTEN FREE, can't beat that!


BB is not made from human grade ingredients and does have fillers. The other things in your statements are true.



> Deboned meat is first ingredient, making it highly digestible.


There is not enough meat to affect digestibility very much.



> Meat meal is second ingredient, high meat base protein!


There is almost no meat in meat meal. It is mostly bone and connective tissue.

My statements about BB do not make it a bad kibble except in my personal context that all kibbles are bad. It is better than a lot of them. I'm sure you are happy with it but it just isn't all you think it is. You have to be careful of the marketing hype.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

basenjis said:


> *I have switched my dogs to Blue Buffalo from Canidae for about 5 months now. My dogs absolutely love the taste and the coat is amazing! Much shinier and the coat color is much deeper. I can't be more pleased. I love that Blue is made out of human grade ingredients with no by-product, no filler, no wheat, corn or soy, which often triggers allergy issues, GLUTEN FREE, can't beat that! Deboned meat is first ingredient, making it highly digestible. Meat meal is second ingredient, high meat base protein! Made with fresh fruits and veggies, totally balanced diet and mixed with lifesource bits that is cooked in a much lower temperature that is 75% potency loaded with antioxidants and vitamins. I can go on and on about how pleased I am with Blue Buffalo dog food. My dogs are so much more happier and have more energy. Glucosamine is added to all Blue food too!
> 
> I feed the fish and potato formula mixed with their Wilderness (grain free) formula, as well as mixing in a little bit of the Blue canned food.
> 
> ...


Just to clarify your statement partially, "meat meal" isn't the second ingredient, it is a NAMED meat meal dependent on the variety, either Chicken meal if it is the chicken and rice formula, lamb meal if it's the lamb and rice formula, and the exception to this is the fish and sweet potato which does not have any fish meal in it.


----------

